# 43239 - confused



## southbaymed (Aug 26, 2009)

w/EGD, polyp is removed by cold biopsy forcep, 43239 or 43258?
Thank you


----------



## edennis (Aug 26, 2009)

*43239*

a 43239 is when samples are obtained for biopsy using bite forceps through the endoscope.  the 43258 is when a lesion is destroyed using laser therapy, electrocoagulation, or injection of toxic agents.  I normally when coding a cold biopsy us 43239.


----------



## southbaymed (Aug 26, 2009)

thank you


----------

